
Lawns Are an Ecological Disaster - anxrn
https://earther.gizmodo.com/lawns-are-an-ecological-disaster-1826070720
======
75dvtwin
Thank you for posting this (and for the author writing it).

It is unbelievable how little attention is paid to the environment cost of
lawns in developed nations.

Just the fresh water consumption by these unnatural 'fashion' monsters is
scary:

>"... It gets better. All America’s farmland consumes 88.5 million acre feet
of water a year. Lawns, with a fraction of the land, drink an estimated two-
thirds as much. Most municipalities use 30-60 percent of drinkable water on
lawns.

California is special. If you thought Trump tweets made no sense, LA, prior to
the big drought, 70 percent of your water loss came courtesy of lawns. Water
use throughout California seems to be rebounding to pre-drought levels. Lawns
are soaked once more. ..."

